# Thermoplan Black & White Machine



## stevecosta (Jun 13, 2015)

Hello all,

I am really hoping someone can help me with this. I purchased a Thermoplan Black & White Machine which was an ex-Subway. I transported it to Spain to use in a new business but ran into a problem.

On the display it says "no foamer". As a result I am unable to produce






milk based coffee. I am sure this is a simple solution...but I can't find it!

Also does anybody have an operating manual pdf for this machine?

Many thanks, Steve.


----------



## Coffeeafix (Jun 16, 2015)

I can help you with this. I will be in touch with further information.


----------



## stevecosta (Jun 13, 2015)

Thank you so much...I have contacted Thermoplan but they are "not allowed" to give me the information. So beware if you purchase their equipment.


----------



## Coffeeafix (Jun 16, 2015)

stevecosta said:


> Thank you so much...I have contacted Thermoplan but they are "not allowed" to give me the information. So beware if you purchase their equipment.


Hi Steve,

There should be a push switch under the right side of the milk foamer. This will then turn the foamer on. The you may need to press the bean button, while holing that present press a milk seltion this will then turn the foamer on or off as shown on the display.

Let me know if this works.


----------



## stevecosta (Jun 13, 2015)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

I could not find the push switch by the milk foamer, only the main red power button. Not important, I pressed the bean button and white coffee and hey presto!

Thanks again for your help and time


----------



## Coffeeafix (Jun 16, 2015)

stevecosta said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!
> 
> I could not find the push switch by the milk foamer, only the main red power button. Not important, I pressed the bean button and white coffee and hey presto!
> 
> Thanks again for your help and time


Pleased its working, depending on the foamer some have switches if its a "add on" yours obviously isn't an add on unit.

When I can pm on this I will send you a pdf, as I'm only new on this site I can't pm just yet.


----------



## stevecosta (Jun 13, 2015)

With that post I think you can PM as it says 5 posts...it would be most useful if you can, thanks.


----------



## Bicki (Aug 14, 2020)

Coffeeafix said:


> I can help you with this. I will be in touch with further information.


 If possible have you got a pdf if the instructions for this machine?

I need to clean it and have the thermored but have no idea what quantity or where to put it

thank you


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

....


----------

